# stratford on avon show



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

We have booked to arrive on Thursday,Could somebody please advise whether we can bring a car with us as we need to travel back home for few hours on friday.
Or should we change our arrival day to friday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Crythan,

Yes you should b e ok to take a car with you on Thursday.

Jacquie


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks jacquie.


----------

